# Pressão Estações Weather Underground



## pjbenevides (20 Nov 2012 às 12:58)

Boas.

Estou com umas dúvidas pertinentes, relativamente a alguns valores apresentados nas estações disponíveis para consulta no sítio Weather Underground.

Sei que muitos dos utilizadores do forum são eles próprios donos de algumas estações e por isso espero que me consigam ajudar 

A pressão apresentada em cada estação é sempre relativa ou nível médio do mar (isto é alguma regra ou requisito do sítio ou conformidade com os gráficos do IM?), ou existe alguma forma nas especificações ou no histórico de cada estação para averiguar isso?

Relativamente à temperatura o valor medido, já depende da altitude, ou seja é o valor absoluto medido pelo sensor da estação, à altitude da estação...estou certo?


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2012 às 13:14)

pjbenevides disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Estou com umas dúvidas pertinentes, relativamente a alguns valores apresentados nas estações disponíveis para consulta no sítio Weather Underground.
> 
> ...



Bom dia/tarde

Em relação à pressão atmosférica, por convenção utiliza-se o valor MSLP (Mean Sea Level Pressure, Pressão ao Nível Médio do Mar), para que se possa comparar, por exemplo, a pressão que na Figueira da Foz e na Torre na Serra da Estrela, senão era uma bagunça.

Quanto às temperaturas, estas são absolutas e medem conforme o local onde estão. E vão sofrer influência pelo local onde o sensor está colocado.

Podem existir, e existem, estações no Wunderground e noutros sítios que não tenham a estação calibrada ou de acordo com a OMM, por desleixo ou por impossibilidade.

Cumprimentos


----------



## pjbenevides (20 Nov 2012 às 13:49)

então por exemplo, um registo numa estação ali no Oeste de:

Data              Hora          Temp.(C)    Pressão (hPa)
2012-May-20   5:34:00	       21.3	          1022.2

Se calhar nem o registo nem está certo à altitude da estação...

Pelo menos para as 5 da manha do meio de Maio não me parece que estejam 22 graus ( ou pelo menos não bate certo com outras estações).

obrigado


----------



## CptRena (20 Nov 2012 às 14:26)

pjbenevides disse:


> então por exemplo, um registo numa estação ali no Oeste de:
> 
> Data              Hora          Temp.(C)    Pressão (hPa)
> 2012-May-20   5:34:00	       21.3	          1022.2
> ...



Pode ver que a estação tem ou tinha graves problemas

É uma questão de analisar os gráficos

http://www.wunderground.com/weather...ONM2&day=20&year=2011&month=11&graphspan=year


Nesse dia:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONM2&day=20&month=05&year=2012


----------



## Zapiao (20 Nov 2012 às 18:53)

Penso que deve haver donos destas estaçoes que nem devem sequer saber como calibrar a pressao ou que a devem calibrar. Eu tenho o relogio que uso como imagem do avatar e tambem tive que calibrar a pressao para o lugar onde ele se situa - no manual dizia que nao era preciso fazer.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

Essa situação da temperatura são provavelmente pessoas que têm os sensores em sítios superabrigados e a temperatura nem sequer chega a descer ou a subir.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Nov 2012 às 20:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa situação da temperatura são provavelmente pessoas que têm os sensores em sítios superabrigados e a temperatura nem sequer chega a descer ou a subir.



Sim à vezes no WU há valores que assustam, mas tambem cá no forum nos relatos dos seguimentos há relatos assombrosos...
Em termos de relatos das situações meteorologicas, já mereciamos um certo "código de conduta para participantes"
Já comentei aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-...logicas-dos-utilizadores-5542.html#post345102


----------

